# Overweight middleweights



## Honestherman

This thread and the term Middleweight got me thinking.

There are a few sites and posts where overweight people are adjusting the bike to hold them.
Most list their weight from 240 to 340 lbs
Changing to
Heavy Duty Seat Posts
Heavy Duty Wheels
Heavy Duty Cranks
because the bikes break down with the extra weight.

I am not convinced that any stock bike was never designed to take very heavy weight. Is there any weight capacity listed for bikes
Schwinn Krate Bikes
Middleweight BIkes
Balloon Bikes

I am sure others are curious too


----------



## BrentP

Honestherman said:


> I am not convinced that any stock bike was ever designed to take very heavy weight.




I would have to agree with you.  Back in the 50's and 60's when middleweight bikes were the norm, the weight of the average American male adult was probably around 165-185 lbs.  People over 200 lbs were an anomaly, and I doubt very much if bike designers were thinking of today's 'heavyweights' when they building bikes.


----------



## GTs58

BrentP said:


> I would have to agree with you.  Back in the 50's and 60's when middleweight bikes were the norm, the weight of the average American male adult was probably around 165-185 lbs.  People over 200 lbs were an anomaly, and I doubt very much if bike designers were thinking of today's 'heavyweights' when they building bikes.




Another here in agreement. Something that really cracks me up is the structural engineers today design two story homes that end up being complete nightmares for the warranty service department. The floors bounce when a 150 lb person is walking across the room. I thought I was going to be beat to death by the fat ladies when I told them there is nothing I can do to keep the TV's on their dressers from rocking or the bottles in their Bedroom fridge from clanking when they walked across the room.


----------



## vincev

I am not a light weight but have never had a bike break from my weight.Middleweights can take some really heavy weight.


----------



## detroitbike

Standard spoke Wal Mart bikes are rated to 175lbs.
   Bike Shop Bikes (brand Name) 225-240.
  However you'll notice Kmart, & Wal Mart have started using Heavy duty 
spokes on their Cruiser bikes in response to warranty issues.
    I'd guess a standard spoke Schwinn would easily accommodate a rider to 250+
      Wheels and pedals being the weakest points.
  I've had several HEAVY people break the seats on the newer cheap bikes; 1 with very bad results.


----------



## OzBiker

GTs58 said:


> Bedroom fridge .




????

What.


----------



## spoker

dose of reality,the "collector"bikes of the 50s were designed fo kids not adults,the frames etc are physically small for an adult,one of the reasons,felt and some of the other bikes are more adult user friendy,most "older" ppl cant ride an 80 lb 50s crusier very far comfortably,and the weight diff between a middle and ballooner isnt much!!!!!!!


----------



## partsguy

I've always been thin, no matter what I did for exercise or what I ate. I take after my granny I think. Everyone else in school was able to gain weight or muscle mass but I got zilch. If I wasn't 6ft 3 I'd pass as a kid. I weigh around 170-180.

What really cracks me up though is when I see these old, fat, bald guys riding a 20" muscle bike. I was unable to ride a 20" bike since about my freshman or sophomore year of high school and that's a bit of a stretch (sorry for the pun). At some point, nostalgia for reliving childhood starts to look ridiculous.

I bought a 24" Spyder last summer because the frame design and the bars give me plenty of room. It's the only muscle bike that I can ride.


----------



## vincev

Reproduction Phantoms may have a weakness problem.I know of two adults that ride road bikes try the Phantoms.Both had seat and broken pedal problems.


----------



## Duck

@ 220 lbs +/- I've never had any issues, although for all the time & money that goes into old bikes to render them enjoyably usable again, I'm ever aware of my actions. I destroyed these very same bikes by the dozen when I was a kid, however. I still contend the materials/workmanship of our past standard American made bikes designed for the lighter weight/ youngsters was far and away superior to the offshore crap designed for the run of the mill overweight SNAP program beneficiaries, they're marketed towards nowadays.


----------



## sfhschwinn

partsguy said:


> I've always been thin, no matter what I did for exercise or what I ate. I take after my granny I think. Everyone else in school was able to gain weight or muscle mass but I got zilch. If I wasn't 6ft 3 I'd pass as a kid. I weigh around 170-180.
> 
> What really cracks me up though is when I see these old, fat, bald guys riding a 20" muscle bike. I was unable to ride a 20" bike since about my freshman or sophomore year of high school and that's a bit of a stretch (sorry for the pun). At some point, nostalgia for reliving childhood starts to look ridiculous.
> 
> I bought a 24" Spyder last summer because the frame design and the bars give me plenty of room. It's the only muscle bike that I can ride.




Same thing here! Never could gain weight, coming in at 130s lbs now. Luckily though I am 5'10.5 so I can easily fit on bikes like 20inch typhoons all the way up to the large oversized frames of 70s road bikes. Couldn't fit on the 16inch Pixie I just put up for sale and very disappointed in the matter.


----------



## Saving Tempest

vincev said:


> Reproduction Phantoms may have a weakness problem.I know of two adults that ride road bikes try the Phantoms.Both had seat and broken pedal problems.




Pedals these days are cheaper than alibis. The classic Schwinn middleweight frame is exceptionally strong and it fits me well at 5' 8"...after 20 years (100th anniversary Classic Cruiser) the frame is fine.

At 250 lbs it still isn't as much my weight as the fact that there are several places on the way out of town where the sidewalks have asphalt joints every so often where the walk would usually heave before. These have all risen some and it's like speed bumps every 20-40 feet.

In the winter people in wheelchairs end up on a slick 5-lane if they want to go past the mall as they just leave the shoveled snow plied high on it with the exception of around the car dealers. Now you know for sure why I don't like SW 4th Avenue, we have the traffic of a city of 40,000 in a town of 9,000 and that goes for the entire stretch of 5 miles into Idaho.


----------



## Honestherman

I was thinking it would be better to label them with a specific  badge instead of naming a company that sells bikes. I see several brands sold in Wal Mart, Several Brands that are sold in Bike Shops. 250 plus seems like a lot on a Schwinn bike. But I see them sold at Target. Would that fit into the 175 range or the 250 range? Do you see what I am saying?




detroitbike said:


> Standard spoke Wal Mart bikes are rated to 175lbs.
> Bike Shop Bikes (brand Name) 225-240.
> However you'll notice Kmart, & Wal Mart have started using Heavy duty
> spokes on their Cruiser bikes in response to warranty issues.
> I'd guess a standard spoke Schwinn would easily accommodate a rider to 250+
> Wheels and pedals being the weakest points.
> I've had several HEAVY people break the seats on the newer cheap bikes; 1 with very bad results.


----------



## 1969nam

I support the Mom & Pop independent bike shops. We have Schaffers in Lewes, Delaware. Been in business for over 65 years.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

I remember seeing a picture of twins and these guys had to go 350 lbs. each riding clown bikes 12" high and they did not look modified. (The bikes not the twins)


----------



## Evans200

I weigh 150 pounds and I'm 60 years old. I have 2 balloon and 4 middleweight bikes. All are easy to ride except the 85 pound Color Flow. That one is my downhill bike.
From what I've read here, and heard from others, I conclude the following:

Kids in the 50's we're all built like Mr. Universe.
Walmart bikes will break in half the first time you ride it, no matter what your weight.
Chinese/Walmart bikes , unlike the Chevy Corvair, truly are Unsafe at any Speed.


----------



## CrazyDave

Honestherman said:


> I was thinking it would be better to label them with a specific  badge instead of naming a company that sells bikes. I see several brands sold in Wal Mart, Several Brands that are sold in Bike Shops. 250 plus seems like a lot on a Schwinn bike. But I see them sold at Target. Would that fit into the 175 range or the 250 range? Do you see what I am saying?



I don't think the brand or frame has anything to do with this...Pedals, seat, rims will give up before the frame.  How many fat people have collapsed a frame? (That would be hilarious to watch however)  Some folks get by with lighter duty stuff on the same trails/applications from being smoother riders and thus easier on the bike.  Maybe real fatties should look into downhill mountain biking parts?


----------



## bairdco

I'm 5'7 and 130. I can ride anything, but I break pedals and tweak rims because I beat the crap out of my bikes. I love jumping 70 year old bikes off driveway lumps. 

I recently built a 90's schwinn heavy-duti for a really fat guy. 6'6 and 400lbs.

Had worksman 11g wheels,  a solid rod seatpost, and some heavy duty lookin' pedals from an old exercise bike.

He told me he folded a walmart schwinn in half. I guaranteed him that if any part of my bike failed, I'd replace it.

Never came back, so either the bike is still holding up, or he had a heart attack.


----------



## the2finger

I just skip breakfast before I ride mine


----------



## Saving Tempest

vincev said:


> Reproduction Phantoms may have a weakness problem.I know of two adults that ride road bikes try the Phantoms.Both had seat and broken pedal problems.




It's not the FRAME, it's the rear wheel I can't keep straight and I'm looking into alternatives for my 1995 Schwinn Cruiser SS. The front is okay.

Meanwhile my Rollfast middleweight (Tempest) has kind of V-shaped rims and has few problems being loaded like a mule.


----------



## bairdco

Production bikes built now all have robotically laced wheels. They never stay true. Never properly tensioned, and the spokes will loosen up as they seat in and you've got a wobbly wheel.

Most human-built wheels will stay true for a long time, no matter the spoke guage, as long as they're built right.

I've built wheels for klunkers that get beat to hell on trails, motorized bikes that get raced on go kart tracks at speeds of 45-50mph, bar-hopping beach cruisers that get seriously mistreated, and the only time they get tweaked is from hitting curbs, rocks, and other immovable objects. 

Even with alloy wheels and 15g spokes.

Junky rear hubs, and hubs that aren't maintained are a big problem, especially with those that are, uh, on the huskier side. 

Riding style is a major factor, too. If you're a big guy and never get off the seat, you're crushing the bike over potholes, curbs, etc. Gotta learn to unweight yourself and glide.


----------



## Saving Tempest

CrazyDave said:


> I don't think the brand or frame has anything to do with this...Pedals, seat, rims will give up before the frame.  How many fat people have collapsed a frame? (That would be hilarious to watch however)  Some folks get by with lighter duty stuff on the same trails/applications from being smoother riders and thus easier on the bike.  Maybe real fatties should look into downhill mountain biking parts?




I have taken bottle brackets apart at 200 more than 250 or even 300. My legs do that.


----------



## olevince

I'm 240 and never had a problem with any of my old school bikes, I don't have anything newer than 70's and certainly no made in China Walmart crap. I did put a set of heavy gauge spoke wheels off a Schwinn tandem on my Schwinn middleweight panther because it has that "heavy duty" look and ya know, just in case.


----------



## fattyre

Seats & seat clamps.  That is the most common weak point I've found on older bikes.  

I routinely ride 70+ year old wheels that have been rebuilt with all original components.  I just make sure spokes are tensioned & not bound up and nipples are lubed.   I might break a spoke every other year or so. 


New bikes (80's & up) are a completely different story.  You get what you pay for!


----------



## TR6SC

Reminds me of the time I saw a fairly substantial High wheel rider attempt a track stand in front of a large group of oglers. Potato chipped rim, I think is the term! How embarrassing.


----------



## Intense One

CrazyDave said:


> I don't think the brand or frame has anything to do with this...Pedals, seat, rims will give up before the frame.  How many fat people have collapsed a frame? (That would be hilarious to watch however)  Some folks get by with lighter duty stuff on the same trails/applications from being smoother riders and thus easier on the bike.  Maybe real fatties should look into downhill mountain biking parts?



They make fat bikes!  A skinny dude on a fatty looks little......a fat dude on a fatty looks proportionate!


----------



## phantom

At 5'8" and 175 lbs ergonomics have never been important to me. On every one of my MW's and HW's I run the stem down all the way and get the seat as low as possible. Sometimes I will mount the seat directly to the seat tube and bypass the post. This drops the seat about another 2"....Just a look I like and am comfortable with. When I see a bike with the seat post way up and the bars all high it's like looking at a convertible with the windows up.


----------



## Oilit

detroitbike said:


> Standard spoke Wal Mart bikes are rated to 175lbs.
> Bike Shop Bikes (brand Name) 225-240.
> However you'll notice Kmart, & Wal Mart have started using Heavy duty
> spokes on their Cruiser bikes in response to warranty issues.
> I'd guess a standard spoke Schwinn would easily accommodate a rider to 250+
> Wheels and pedals being the weakest points.
> I've had several HEAVY people break the seats on the newer cheap bikes; 1 with very bad results.



This reminds me of an episode of BikeMan4U where he's railing about the rim on a new "Schwinn" that crapped out. If an American company built something like this, the product liability lawyers would sue them out of business. Do the big box stores just pay settlements as part of their overhead?


----------



## bricycle

I'm 265 ish, and I know I look preeetty stupid on a regular bike. Sooooo loose weight I hope to do.


----------



## davek

I am 6'1 and was at 230 and found no problem with a repop Phantom or a 1961 middle weight Schwinn Hornet. I also had a Sport Tour and a few others.


----------



## barracuda

If you check the advertisements for these bikes, they were marketing them almost exclusively to children. I more than suspect the designers didn't have 200++ pound, stinky, old, bearded bike collectors in mind, either.


----------



## partsguy

barracuda said:


> If you check the advertisements for these bikes, they were marketing them almost exclusively to children. I more than suspect the designers didn't have 200++ pound, stinky, old, bearded bike collectors in mind, either.





I concur. Bicycling started out as a hobby for wealthy adults, and grew into transportation for kids in the 1940s, just after WWII. It was that way until the mid 1970s, when health and environmental effects began to enter people's minds.

Yeah, sure, some YOUNG adults bought 3-speed or 5-speed touring bikes, folding bikes, or an occasional cruiser. But most were marketed and bought by kids!


----------



## partsguy

I did read a story on here thought, about a 80 year old man who sold his 1959 or 1960 Murray cruiser to a Pawn Shop, and a member here bought the bike and got the story from the pawn shop owner. The original owner would have had to be in his 20s when the bike was new.


----------



## bobdenver1961

I'm 6' 1" 240 lbs (I know fat) and have never had a problem with any of my bikes. Never broke a spoke. I like the advice earlier about riding style. I think that makes a difference.


----------



## Oilit

barracuda said:


> If you check the advertisements for these bikes, they were marketing them almost exclusively to children. I more than suspect the designers didn't have 200++ pound, stinky, old, bearded bike collectors in mind, either.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE/]
> 
> The trouble is that 50+ years later, those children are old, stinky and 200+ pounds.


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM

I AM FOR ONE READY  TO RIDE ANY SIZED BIKE IF ONLY FOR A TEST RUN...SO IT IS THAT THE RIDER MUST USE COMMON SENSE BEFORE TRYING TO BREAK ANY SIZED BIKE...A CHILD IS SAFE IF HE RIDES CAREFULLY..AN ADULT IS NEVER GOING TO BE SAFE NO MATTER WHAT HIS OR HER WEIGHT IS INVOLVED  IF.....THEY ARE NOT CAREFUL WITH THE BIKE AND THE USE IT WAS INTENDED FOR.......BREAKING A BICYCLE IS JUST A CASE OF POOR USE AND JUDGEMENT RATHER THAN CONSTRUCTION OF SAME....BE WISE...CHOOSE CAREFUHLLY BEFORE GOING DOWN THAT HILL OF OVER THAT JUMP THAT JUNIOR BUILT IN THE BACK YARD.....


----------

